# soft top motor failure



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Out enjoying the sun yesterday, top down motoring and no traffic is difficult to beat  
When we got home, I pressed the button to close the roof, the windows went down, the flaps came up and then nothing.  
I had to get the manual out to close the roof, err, manually! (A lot easier on the mk1)
Once up the button locked the roof.
Fortunately under warranty so need to get it booked in.
Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

afraid not surftt, you will have to let us know what the fault is, 
good luck


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I know that the motor type has been changed in older models as that was one of the faults. I hope you get worked out ok. Let us know


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup, I had the same issues.

Search:

Search found 31 matches: flap motors


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, common fault. Audi have a fix that works.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Finally got it done last week as it was due a service at the same time.
They changed the right top switch and the right flap motor. I'm surprised at this as the flaps worked, it was just the hood. We've not really had a chance to check it out yet.
The good news was they also found a fault on the Bose sound control unit and replaced that as well.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

It's happened again!
This time they replaced the sensors on the top of the windscreen.


----------



## Gaf (Oct 26, 2011)

Rubbish.

Mine failed on me after I picked my car up.

Put the roof down, drove home then flaps up and nothing!

'Soft top unavailable' on the DIS.

Ended up driving back to the dealer, and asking 'How do you put the roof up then?' thinking I was being special.

It turns out the motors were subject to a recall and Bristol Audi had never carried it out or checked on it.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Here in the States, Another recall is coming. This one is called the J5 campaign and it has to do with the mechanical assembly in your roof.
So expect to hear about it (the details) at your dealers soon.


----------



## GeorgeAlex (Mar 4, 2013)

surftt said:


> Out enjoying the sun yesterday, top down motoring and no traffic is difficult to beat
> When we got home, I pressed the button to close the roof, the windows went down, the flaps came up and then nothing.
> I had to get the manual out to close the roof, err, manually! (A lot easier on the mk1)
> Once up the button locked the roof.
> ...


 hi this happened to me too a month ago I took to a garage they reprogrammed the sensor of the right side it work fine now it happened again and it stayed open...any idea how to repair it..they charged me 100 just for 5 minutes!!and now it happened again..thanks


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Gaf said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Mine failed on me after I picked my car up.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaf,

Mine failed a couple of weeks ago and got the exact same as you above.  
I thought I'd wait till the end of the month to get it sorted when it goes in for a MOT and oil service @ Audi.
But as I been missing out on the weather an miss having the roof down I am thinking of just getting it looked at ASAP. 
Since my car is a 2007 - would this recall be applicable to mine?


----------



## superhoop (Aug 10, 2013)

ajayp said:


> Gaf said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish.
> ...


Hi

Same problem as everyone else with the wife's TT.

She arrived home yesterday and the roof would not close, it is an 08 with 12k on the clock.

I managed to close the roof but broke the 'manual crank' and the 'spline shaft', I assume I will be able to purchase these two items at my Audi dealer?

I now have a dilemma, I don't know whether to go to Audi to get it fixed, or go to a sunroof specialist, I have read so many bad reports regarding Audi attempting to fix the soft-tops.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I know someone in the midlands, did my moms when hers failed


----------



## motorbikemania (Jan 19, 2012)

Had the same problem earlier this year, also broke the manual crank whilst trying to close the roof manually. Got new crank from Audi Aberdeen £12. Quoted £90 for diagnostics which is offset on final bill, booked in that week. Rectified by re-synchronising the motors. No further charge, although quoted £400'ish for replacement motors if it happens again. 
The roof has worked well all summer though the left hand motor sounds a little noisy towards the end of the closing process.


----------

